

Apple granted monopoly rights to gesture recognition on multitouch displays - hammock
http://cnet.co/j5bw6q

======
michaelpinto
Unless you can find some prior art they deserve the patent. I worked doing
touch screen kiosks back in the day and things hadn't changed much over the
course of twenty years. In fact the only folks who really played with the
medium was Microsoft and I'm not sure if they added anything the way Apple
did. Besides if you're looking for place to innovate light pens are well
overdue to be reinvented.

